# Coccidia or Intestinal Lining?  Help!



## poundinghooves (Apr 19, 2014)

I brought 6 chickens home today. Four are very young and two are two-three months old, fully feathered but young. I've got those two in a cage desperate from the young ones and one of them (a golden laced Polish, which I got to show) pooped blood. She and the other hen she's with are also not super active and aren't taking a big interest to food. Of course, they got home kind of late and the trip was over an hour so I'm thinking that could be why. I'm not sure. As far as the poop, I'm gathering it's either Cocci or just an intestinal lining. Should I run to the store and buy CoRid in the am? Should I treat them all for cocci, if it's likely one has it? Advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/876023/coccidia-or-intestinal-lining

Pics on this link.  I couldn't post them on this thread for some reason.


----------

